# donations



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

how much was raised from donations when the forum was down?

i put in my bit


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Yep i was wondering this, as i chucked a few in, glad its back though


----------



## lij48 (Apr 29, 2008)

dont look like your gonna get an answer,,,,, :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If anyone still has too much money can I suggest the TTOC


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I think it was about £600-£700 in total. All the money went towards the new backup rack server in Germany that now acts as a mirror of the mirror!


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Any chance of showing a list of people who donated?

Not bothered about the amount, really just to show who cared enough to donate in a time of need!


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

All,

You raised over 750 UKP! This covered the cost of the Data Recovery (630 UKP) and also went toward a Dell PowerEdge 1750 Rack Server, which is now acting as the offsite backup of the TT Forum, here in Munich.

Many Many Thanks to you all!!! You surpassed what I had thought would have been raised!

BR

Jae


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

it just goes to show how much passion people on this forum have


----------

